# Forgiveness



## Grillsy (Nov 30, 2009)

I have an odd question that perhaps the pastors and elders could he me in answering.

What is the nature of Biblical forgiveness? When we forgive someone does that mean that we act as if whatever wrong has been committed has never happened? Or do we forgive them but still remember what has occurred and thus learn from what has happened?

I am sure that to some degree the answer will depend on situation. I also realize this should be an elementary questions but it can be tricky. Hypothetical...If you forgave someone that murdered someone like your wife or child that would be the right the thing to do (though difficult) yet you probably would not want that person as your best friend.

These are the things that come to mind when I think too much. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am really struggling with this subject.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 30, 2009)

Matthew 6:14 "For if you forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. The word for "forgive" here is *αφιημι* and the basic meaning is "to send away".

If you forgive someone then you send away their offense against you. You do not hold it over them because it has been sent away.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 30, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> Matthew 6:14 "For if you forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. The word for "forgive" here is *αφιημι* and the basic meaning is "to send away".
> 
> If you forgive someone then you send away their offense against you. You do not hold it over them because it has been sent away.



Indeed. But I am not speaking of holding it over their head in any way. I am talking about those who have sinned against us whose sins have consequences. If a child misbehaves the parent forgives them but there are still consequences of those actions. 

I feel like I am having a hard time articulating.


----------



## Herald (Nov 30, 2009)

Willie,

Indeed, sin does have lasting consequences. As brother Bob articulated, forgiveness means no longer holding the offense against a person. It does not mean all things are equal or back to normal. It depends on the offense. For instance, someone who who has stolen from you may be the recipient of your forgiveness, but you may avoid business dealings with them in the future. Why? Because forgiveness does not equate trust. An individual who is a convicted child abuser will probably never hold a position in a church where he would deal directly with children. I think the reason for that should be obvious. On a more personal level, what of a person who has a pattern of lying? You may forgive the person, but you may have to double check the facts with this person in the future because of their weakness in telling the truth.


----------



## Grillsy (Nov 30, 2009)

Herald said:


> Willie,
> 
> Indeed, sin does have lasting consequences. As brother Bob articulated, forgiveness means no longer holding the offense against a person. It does not mean all things are equal or back to normal. It depends on the offense. For instance, someone who who has stolen from you may be the recipient of your forgiveness, but you may avoid business dealings with them in the future. Why? Because forgiveness does not equate trust. An individual who is a convicted child abuser will probably never hold a position in a church where he would deal directly with children. I think the reason for that should be obvious. On a more personal level, what of a person who has a pattern of lying? You may forgive the person, but you may have to double check the facts with this person in the future because of their weakness in telling the truth.



Thank you Herald! This is very helpful.


----------

